# 2009 Footy Tipping



## Cracka (5/3/09)

It's that time of the year again. 

I have nothing organized as yet. Just putting it out there for options.

I heard Doc ran a good comp years ago or we could do the same as last year. 

I know FGZ will be there ( he is still dirty about getting his arse kicked last year  ).

Really enjoyed those beers to Fat / Schooey :chug: 

Let me know your thoughts


----------



## brendo (5/3/09)

I'm interested... are we talking AFL or NRL here??

Brendo


----------



## Cracka (5/3/09)

brendo said:


> I'm interested... are we talking AFL or NRL here??
> 
> Brendo




NRL


----------



## brendo (5/3/09)

Cracka said:


> NRL



ahh... a real code... 

I am useless at tipping league (great at AFL). once the details are set, i might give it a crack.

brendo


----------



## Cracka (5/3/09)

Bump. For the night shift.


----------



## schooey (5/3/09)

I'm keen.. Oztips have a good site, I can set it up if nobody else wants to


----------



## dj1984 (5/3/09)

Need one for AFL any one keen?


----------



## schooey (5/3/09)

You can do both at Oztips under the one account, which is handy. I'm keen to go in both..... I'll set it up tomorrow unless anyone has any objections?


----------



## InCider (5/3/09)

I'm in. Manly to win! :lol:


----------



## dj1984 (5/3/09)

lol rugby crazy sport i played 2 games and half the team was injured and it was not going to pay the mortgage if i got hurt so i gave it up.


----------



## schooey (5/3/09)

dj1984 said:


> lol rugby crazy sport i played 2 games and half the team was injured and it was not going to pay the mortgage if i got hurt so i gave it up.



Blokes like me and Fatz would call blokes like you a big girls blouse champagne lingerie wearer...

....and then whinge for a month about being hurt and layed up with a gammy knee....


----------



## dj1984 (5/3/09)

LOL i like my sickies when i have nothing wrong with me not when im on the the couch doing nothing.


----------



## Tony (5/3/09)

dj1984 said:


> Need one for AFL any one keen?



Why?

 

Im in for the NRL.... no point trying to pick the skirt wearer games. Its almost soccer :lol:

Only ever been in one tipping comp in a pub in Moree and got second behind the publican........mmmmmmmmmm.

I never really take an interest in the footy..... i like watching it but being in a tiupping comp adds some interest to it.

cheers


----------



## dj1984 (5/3/09)

I never know what you guys are talking about there is Football(AFL), Rugby and Soccer


----------



## schooey (5/3/09)

dj1984 said:


> I never know what you guys are talking about there is Football(AFL), Rugby and Soccer



Rugby? :huh: 

League or Union?


----------



## Tony (5/3/09)

How about we just organise a League comp and the mexicans can work out their codes themselves


----------



## adraine (5/3/09)

Count me in!
Up the mighty Knights!


----------



## dj1984 (5/3/09)

schooey said:


> Rugby? :huh:
> 
> League or Union?




thats a whole different story there i have no idea about. 
I also have a question i have asked a few people from sydney and have not had an answer what is a rabbitoh what im getting at is you have sharks,eels,cowboys ect meaning you have more than one cowboy,eel and shark but what is a rabittoh :lol:


----------



## schooey (5/3/09)

Ahh well see.... the Rabbitoh's are the South Sydney Club, a foundation club. In the great depression in Sydney, meat was rare and pricey, except for Rabbits, which you could get for a coupla bob... There were blokes going up and down the streets with carts of Rabbits in Southern Sydney yelling out "Rabbit'oh.....Rabbit'oh" selling their rabbits..... and it just stuck

Same as the Illawarra Steelers were spawned from the Steelworks in the heart of the Illawarra, The Knights realm is in Newcastle and the Parramata River was oce full of slimy eels until they polluted the shit of it...

here endeth the lesson...


----------



## dj1984 (5/3/09)

Holy S*IT i have been asking people from sydney this for about 4 years and they come here (SA) to visit me with no answer every time and it only took you 6 min to tell me you must like your "Football"


----------



## Tony (5/3/09)

good suff schooey :super: 

How do we explain the bulldogs though? they are an ugly breed  

cheers


----------



## schooey (5/3/09)

Ok....

NRL comp is here...

details;

Comp Name: Aussie Home Brewers NRL 2009 
Comp Number: 173012 
Comp Password: ahb2009 

If you haven't registered, you will need to. then it's as easy as entering the comp details and off you go... You can enter your tips week by week, or all at once as far as I know. It sends you an email alert every week, and you can even set it up for an SMS alert if you're that OCD.

If you join, you agree to send a bottle of your finest to the winner, winner takes all. No cop outs like last year or Fatz _*will *_ publicly shame you...


----------



## schooey (5/3/09)

Tony said:


> How do we explain the bulldogs though? they are an ugly breed



You haven't taken notice of the average canterbury supporter's girlfriend? 

Nah just kidding... In the old days when they used to play weight divisions, the Canterbury/Bankstown district sides were known as the most tenacious sides pound for pound and were nicknamed the 'Bulldogs'

...or so I'm tole... Happy to be corrected, Jase71?


----------



## Cracka (6/3/09)

I'm in  


FGZ still hiding I see


----------



## adraine (6/3/09)

schooey said:


> Ahh well see.... the Rabbitoh's are the South Sydney Club, a foundation club. In the great depression in Sydney, meat was rare and pricey, except for Rabbits, which you could get for a coupla bob... There were blokes going up and down the streets with carts of Rabbits in Southern Sydney yelling out "Rabbit'oh.....Rabbit'oh" selling their rabbits..... and it just stuck
> 
> Same as the Illawarra Steelers were spawned from the Steelworks in the heart of the Illawarra, The Knights realm is in Newcastle and the Parramata River was oce full of slimy eels until they polluted the shit of it...
> 
> here endeth the lesson...




Bravo that man...well done.

And your prize for being so knowledgeable is me kicking your arse in the tipping comp.  

GAME ON! :super:


----------



## Franko (6/3/09)

Nice one Schooey 
just joined the comp.

couldnt help myself made the banner for you to upload on oztips

Franko


----------



## schooey (6/3/09)

Cool, Franko, will do

:beer:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/3/09)

Cracka said:


> I'm in
> 
> 
> FGZ still hiding I see



As the super coach of the AHB, I'm just sitting here, looking at the new recruits - sizing them up like. Just like Bennett is going down here in the Dragons Lair.

For the record, last year Cracka & I tied for first place, but he won on some mysterious points scoring system that had something to do with the the moon, tides, solar flares and other mysteries to me !

What I will say is .. no dropouts ! Its annoying to start a comp and have people fall by the wayside. 

Hint - nominate the winners six weeks in advance. You call always go back and change them. That way if you forget or too late to get the tips in, you have them in ! It's also funny, the only time I got a perfect round last year I put the tips in three weels in advance - great system.


----------



## unterberg (6/3/09)

Honestly I hardly know anything about footy. Nobody plays that in Germany. Too much soccer.

However I ended up at the Knights corporate launch yesterday. I got a mate working for Oztips and he got some tickets for it. Free booze and food. Only had Bluetongue because they are a sponsor as well.
It was funny to watch the players in their suits standing around with their water bottles, because they werent allowed to drink. No wonder they were keen to head of quickly.


----------



## clean brewer (6/3/09)

Im in, love the logo...

Watch out for clean brewer..


----------



## Cracka (6/3/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> For the record, last year Cracka & I tied for first place, but he won on some mysterious points scoring system that had something to do with the the moon, tides, solar flares and other mysteries to me !






Still sore after all these months


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/3/09)

Cracka said:


> Still sore after all these months




Have I told you before I spat in all those bottles I gave you :angry: 



:lol:


----------



## Cracka (6/3/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Have I told you before I spat in all those bottles I gave you :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:




Hope you win this year


----------



## Cracka (6/3/09)

Or maybe a fruit beer


----------



## Tony (6/3/09)

Im in!

Should be fun

cheers


----------



## Mantis (6/3/09)

Come on, join Phillips comp as well. We dont mind if you know nothing about games of skill , hey, just try your best h34r:


----------



## Screwtop (6/3/09)

dj1984 said:


> I never know what you guys are talking about there is Football(AFL), Rugby and Soccer




You're kidding right, hang on need to check ......... you live in Australia and it is 2009 ......... FFS

Count me in for the real game, not the one resembling a school playground (without corners) with a heap of kids chasing a football around, kicking punting and generally farting around and bumping chests like bantom roosters when upset with one another. :lol: :lol: ducking for cover from good looking tall blokes with no facial scars and straight noses wearing poofy sleveless jersy's.

Screwy


----------



## chappo1970 (6/3/09)

I'm in Go the Titans!

FGZ Bennett ain't gunna help ya mate!


----------



## dj1984 (6/3/09)

Screwtop said:


> You're kidding right, hang on need to check ......... you live in Australia and it is 2009 ......... FFS
> 
> Count me in for the real game, not the one resembling a school playground (without corners) with a heap of kids chasing a football around, kicking punting and generally farting around and bumping chests like bantom roosters when upset with one another. :lol: :lol: ducking for cover from good looking tall blokes with no facial scars and straight noses wearing poofy sleveless jersy's.
> 
> Screwy




:lol: Real game?? big bogans throwing the ball backwards too go forwards kissing each others neck in a huddle while the guy behind is sniffing your crack ill stick with the school playground


----------



## Effect (6/3/09)

nrl players are too stupid to play football

afl players are too clumsy to play football

only soccer players have it to play football


----------



## chappo1970 (6/3/09)

dj1984 said:


> :lol: Real game?? big bogans throwing the ball backwards too go forwards kissing each others neck in a huddle while the guy behind is sniffing your crack ill stick with the school playground



BTW what's wrong with BOGANS? <_<


----------



## dj1984 (6/3/09)

Phillip said:


> nrl players are too stupid to play football
> 
> afl players are too clumsy to play football
> 
> only soccer players have it to play football



Soccer and Netball with a bit of acting on the side


----------



## dj1984 (6/3/09)

Chappo said:


> BTW what's wrong with BOGANS? <_<




Business at the front party at the back :lol:


----------



## Tony (6/3/09)

I have put my tips in but cant work out how to go back and see what i tiped?

It just says Youve tipped week 1


----------



## clean brewer (6/3/09)

Screwtop said:


> You're kidding right, hang on need to check ......... you live in Australia and it is 2009 ......... FFS
> 
> Count me in for the real game, not the one resembling a school playground (without corners) with a heap of kids chasing a football around, kicking punting and generally farting around and bumping chests like bantom roosters when upset with one another. :lol: :lol: ducking for cover from good looking tall blokes with no facial scars and straight noses wearing poofy sleveless jersy's.
> 
> Screwy



On fire again screwy, what are you drinking these days, I want to brew it... :lol:


----------



## Effect (6/3/09)

Tony said:


> I have put my tips in but cant work out how to go back and see what i tiped?
> 
> It just says Youve tipped week 1



i did the same thing...

the green dots are still there to show me that I have selected the teams I want...


----------



## Effect (6/3/09)

dj1984 said:


> Soccer and Netball with a bit of acting on the side



let me guess...you're a port supporter, right?


----------



## Tony (6/3/09)

i didnt click the save button to start with.

Went back and re did ti and saved them and now can see them but not sure if it went through or now

Will see next weekend i guess

cheers


----------



## Screwtop (6/3/09)

Phillip said:


> nrl players are too stupid to play football
> 
> afl players are too clumsy to play football
> 
> only soccer players have it to play football




Thank God real men play Rugby League then :lol:


----------



## dj1984 (7/3/09)

Phillip said:


> let me guess...you're a port supporter, right?



Spot on!!!  i know what your thinking no teeth blah blah feral but not as bad a collingwood supporters :lol: they are out there!!!


----------



## Effect (7/3/09)

Screwtop said:


> Thank God real men play Rugby League then :lol:



they were covered under the NRL...too clumsy - true they are real men, when they bleed all over the place the ref looks at 'em 'yeah you'll be right'. When a soccer player gets the ball taken off of him, its like he is mortally wounded - until he gets the ball back again...seen it too many times, pisses me off no end.


----------



## Josh (8/3/09)

I'm in. Won this comp a few years ago. Back to defend my title.


----------



## brendo (13/3/09)

I am in also... favour my chance more in the AFL comp tho...

In as brendo1978.

Cheers,

Brendo

PS - Go STORM :beerbang:


----------



## Mantis (13/3/09)

Phillip said:


> only soccer players have it to play football




Until they get tripped over and start crying. h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (13/3/09)

Whoa! Thank god this thread came up I would have forgotten my tips. I was a little smashed when I signed up last week and thought better of putting my tips in then and there. Although I probably would have gone better <_<


----------



## Cracka (13/3/09)

Tips r in  












FGZ ...............Eat my dust h34r:


----------



## Chris_tannum (13/3/09)

Just Joined as Kombi Chris

I am only about to do my first AG brew, should have a few decent ones ready for September.... Hope so anyway...

Cheers, Chris


----------



## Cracka (13/3/09)

bconnery, hope you got a start this year.


----------



## bconnery (13/3/09)

Cracka said:


> bconnery, hope you got a start this year.



I was keen Cracka but you've gone with oztips and we do our work one through footytips and I don't know if I can be really be bothered entering them twice each week...
Running out of time to make the decision now too...


----------



## Cracka (13/3/09)

bconnery said:


> I was keen Cracka but you've gone with oztips and we do our work one through footytips and I don't know if I can be really be bothered entering them twice each week...
> Running out of time to make the decision now too...





Funny you say that. Last year my work one was with oztips. Does make it easier on me to do two comps on the one site. 

But I'm not as many comps this year ( four ) :icon_cheers:

I just don't want you sooking half way through this season  





So if that doesn't gear you up to beat me then nothing will


----------



## Tony (13/3/09)

Ok..... who took souths?


----------



## white.grant (13/3/09)

I'm in if oztips loads :unsure: 

Logging in  

Bah Spat out, trying again :angry: 

Logging in again will it make it  

I'm in now I'm joining the comp

FFS still loading ( have run out of emoticon space so <angry>)

Entering tips <emoticon = Happy>

Tips are saving <emoticon = anxious>

I'm in <emoticon = yay!>

only took 40 minutes <emoticon = shrug>


----------



## bconnery (13/3/09)

I'm also finding oztips very very slow. 
Just a thought Craka and Fatz, wouldn't the footytips one still be active? The work one I administer and I didn't have to do anything to get it running this year...
I don't know about the features on oztips but footytips loads a lot quicker!!!


----------



## technocat (13/3/09)

Screwtop said:


> Thank God real men play Rugby League then :lol:



Never a truer word spoken and we have to put up with WIN putting NRL games on at 1am in the morning. 
Tassie is a great place but they play the wrong code here.


----------



## Tony (13/3/09)

YEp slow here too.

COME ON STORM.............. 10 min left to go. Go you bastard non sydney persons that are probably from sydney but getting paid lots to be from Melbourn :lol: 

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Tony (13/3/09)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessss!

Golden point glory 

Im up for a perfect round...... hell perfect season so far!

cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (13/3/09)

Not to rain on your parade Tony BUT me too! :icon_cheers: 

Now I just need those slack assed cowboys to pants the Broncs.
C'mon Boys 19-18!


----------



## chappo1970 (13/3/09)

Excuse me while I cry in my beer... (thumping_on_the_ground_crying_icon)


----------



## Mantis (13/3/09)

Just managed to get into oztips. 
Great to know I can get some pills from one of the flash adds to add inches to the old fella :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony (13/3/09)

I changed my tip from broncs to cows 10 min before the game

As i said elswere

F#$K

[email protected]#ken queenslanders. They are like there wild life.... they ruin everything. Fruit flys..... cane toads.... footballers....


----------



## chappo1970 (13/3/09)

Tony at least your not in Brissy where all I will hear for the next week is how f#cking wonderful Lockyer is...blah, blah, blah! I love the footy but Brisbane and the courier mail just focus on the Broncos... I would have love it if the Broncos had collapsed then they would have been crying for old Waynie Poo again.


----------



## Mantis (13/3/09)

I bunked up in Moree many years ago for a few months and got caught up in the local footy. 
Jeeez, am I glad I gave up shearing and moved back home
h34r:

Oh yeah, and GO CATS. We just gave the piemen a woopin in the pre season crap


----------



## schooey (13/3/09)

OT... but who were you shearing with, Mantis and where?


----------



## TidalPete (13/3/09)

Tony said:


> I changed my tip from broncs to cows 10 min before the game
> 
> As i said elswere
> 
> ...



Oh Tony, you look so handsome when you're angry. :lol: 

TP


----------



## TidalPete (13/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Tony at least your not in Brissy where all I will hear for the next week is how f#cking wonderful Lockyer is...blah, blah, blah! I love the footy but Brisbane and the courier mail just focus on the Broncos... I would have love it if the Broncos had collapsed then they would have been crying for old Waynie Poo again.



Chappo,

Locky* is* wonderful as we all know from the last few SOO's. :lol: 
Did you know that all those bloody Courier-Mail rugby league sports writers are expatriate cockroaches.
Aahhh, I love the footy season!

TP


----------



## Tony (13/3/09)

dont make me make a sexist remark cause im not like that.

I just like to bag queenslanders and land cruiser drivers........... the new Volvo driver!


----------



## Mantis (13/3/09)

schooey said:


> OT... but who were you shearing with, Mantis and where?



I went up there with Ken and Wendy Munro. Stayed with the Munro clan at Moree. 
We were there in the off season and didnt get any work then. We had some work before further west and into QL before that.
Cant remember the contractors name. But I do remember getting to the first shed early one morning with a massive hangover. The contractor came over to our car and told us there would be no work today due to wet sheep. 
I could have kissed him. :lol:


----------



## TidalPete (13/3/09)

Tony said:


> dont make me make a sexist remark cause im not like that.
> 
> I just like to bag queenslanders and land cruiser drivers........... the new Volvo driver!



Just




mate. :lol: 

TP


----------



## chappo1970 (13/3/09)

TidalPete said:


> Chappo,
> 
> Locky* is* wonderful as we all know from the last few SOO's. :lol:
> Did you know that all those bloody Courier-Mail rugby league sports writers are expatriate cockroaches.
> ...




Bwahahahaha! TP

I have been up here for 20 years but every state of origin I blow the dust off my BLUE footy jumper. Wife and 2 kids don their maroon to stir me up but rules is rules. First club was in Tammy NSW.


----------



## TidalPete (13/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Bwahahahaha! TP
> 
> I have been up here for 20 years but every state of origin I blow the dust off my BLUE footy jumper. Wife and 2 kids don their maroon to stir me up but rules is rules. First club was in Tammy NSW.



Good luck to you Chappo. Never let go of your roots h34r: :icon_cheers: 
I am one of the old school that believes that you have to be born & bred to be a Queenslander or a New South Welshman. 
It's in the blood! :super: 

Saying no more on this matter as I get into heaps of trouble from wannabe Queenslanders other brewers up here. h34r: 

TP


----------



## chappo1970 (14/3/09)

No wannabes here mate. You is what you is! Plus I enjoy the stir.


----------



## Tony (14/3/09)

hehe i love it.......... this is going to be a great season and a great stir between states, clubs ect.

Ahhhhhhhhhh and its just the start!

Bloody Canetoads...... you cant trust then!

cheers

PS....... im not changing another tip all season!........ that hurt.


----------



## TidalPete (14/3/09)

Chappo said:


> No wannabes here mate. You is what you is! Plus I enjoy the stir.



+1 :icon_cheers: 

Read my PM.

TP


----------



## chappo1970 (14/3/09)

That's what you say now Tony! Bet ya do Tony...


----------



## InCider (14/3/09)

It's late, and I'm Brahms.

Qld are gay. 
:icon_cheers: 

Maroon is for Mardis Gras. Real men wear burgundy. Like the Manly Sean Eagles! That's my teen! :lol:


----------



## Josh (14/3/09)

2/2, could easily have been 0/2.

I tipped Souths. Best bet of the week at $2.50


----------



## technocat (14/3/09)

Josh said:


> 2/2, could easily have been 0/2.
> 
> I tipped Souths. Best bet of the week at $2.50



You are betting against a Rooster here, Sydney City a team to rise to the occasion.
Still a paid up member of Wenty Leagues though.


----------



## Screwtop (14/3/09)

Next season I'm changing my username to aaaaaaaaa


----------



## chappo1970 (14/3/09)

InCider said:


> Qld are gay.
> :icon_cheers:



Meh! Well D'ah everybody knows that...

Oh here's another gem from OnCider...


InCider said:


> Raisins.



Ditto as above.

Obviously your highly tuned wit and charm was on fire again last night OnCider!  

Now if we are talking Manly pfft! Bunch of stool stamping, ass pirating, pillow biting, shirt lifting, soap bending, bottom sniffing, mardi gras parading, Kylie Mongue listening, dicso ball wearing, Calvin Kline sniffing bunch of butt monkeys! :lol: 

Now that stirring the pot!


----------



## technocat (14/3/09)

Chappo, if you are ever in Sydney I would stay well clear of the northern suburbs the locals might just want a piece of your arse to nail up on the wall of the Steyne Hotel.


----------



## chappo1970 (14/3/09)

Beernut said:


> Chappo, if you are ever in Sydney I would stay well clear of the northern suburbs the locals might just want a piece of your arse to nail up on the wall of the Steyne Hotel.




I hope they have more than a few kilo's of nails? I have a big ass! :huh: 

Poor Silver tails are gunna come last again b ut it's OK I can send a box of tissues for all those tears...


----------



## technocat (14/3/09)

Chappo said:


> I hope they have more than a few kilo's of nails? I have a big ass! :huh:
> 
> Poor Silver tails are gunna come last again b ut it's OK I can send a box of tissues for all those tears...



Yeah Ok said like a dyed in the wool QLD'r. I admire your optimism.


----------



## white.grant (14/3/09)

Screwtop said:


> Next season I'm changing my username to aaaaaaaaa
> View attachment 25422



Or you could tip the winners h34r: 




works for me :icon_cheers:


----------



## MarkBastard (15/3/09)

wish I'd seen this earlier. Already previously in 2 oztips comps. But another wont hurt. Turned down my work ones already. Don't need those ***** knowing what my extra curricular activities are aye!


----------



## chappo1970 (15/3/09)

Well today should sort out the men from the boys or MANLY supports at least! h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (15/3/09)

Manly is off to a cracking start this season that is for the...









Although I think I found Manly's problem. Maybe they would be more comfortable playing in a set of these pumps....










:lol:

What I want to know is who has been feeding the Bunnies carrots infused with roids? :huh: Tore the Rooters a new one.


----------



## Screwtop (15/3/09)

Grantw said:


> Or you could tip the winners h34r:
> 
> View attachment 25443
> 
> ...




Slip slidin away.......


----------



## BobtheBrewer (15/3/09)

InCider said:


> Real men wear burgundy. Like the Manly Sean Eagles! That's my teen! :lol:



I guess the Bulldogs bit the arse out of real men. Maybe they should change to pink!


----------



## white.grant (15/3/09)

Screwtop said:


> Slip slidin away.......View attachment 25459



touche


----------



## MattC (15/3/09)

Hey whos baggin Manly supporters?????

Can I join this thing or is it locked out cuz the first round has started??


----------



## chappo1970 (15/3/09)

Depends if your a Manly supporter, er... NO? :lol: 


I'm pretty sure you can still sign up on oztips got to page one of this thread and there is a linky and other stuff to help you sign up.


----------



## Tony (15/3/09)

At least i know im going shit along with FGZ

Havnt followed footy in 4 or 5 years and my initial gueses were poor but there is lots of time but i dont like the chances from here


----------



## chappo1970 (15/3/09)

Tony said:


> At least i know im going shit along with FGZ
> 
> Havnt followed footy in 4 or 5 years and my initial gueses were poor but there is lots of time but i dont like the chances from here



Pffft! It's a bit of fun Tony and the season is only just begun. 

Besides I would have thought you would have known better than taking your tips FGZ! :lol:


----------



## Tony (15/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Pffft! It's a bit of fun Tony and the season is only just begun.



Oh im well aware of that 

Im not upset..... just upset i didnt get the lucky start of others..... and kicking myself for changing my broncos tip 10 min before he game but live and learn.

Just read all the games at my wife who hates the footy and the bitch picked every one at a guess!

Might be something in that !

cheers


----------



## Cracka (16/3/09)

Off to your usual start I see FGZ h34r:


----------



## Josh (16/3/09)

This is the cheapest tipping comp I'm in. But I'm looking forward to 24 longnecks more than I am the $900 from my local tab.

PM me for my address guys.


----------



## technocat (16/3/09)

Beernut said:


> You are betting against a Rooster here, Sydney City a team to rise to the occasion.
> Still a paid up member of Wenty Leagues though.



Geez did we get walloped. Josh did well. I think the Roosters were either pissing up half the night (sorry Freddy), or playing tiddlywinks under the blankets the night before. Can't take it away from Souths they played well.


----------



## chappo1970 (16/3/09)

WooHoo! 13th! :icon_cheers:


----------



## clean brewer (17/3/09)

13/26... Happy with that after week 1.. :beerbang:


----------



## chappo1970 (19/3/09)

Bump!

Don't forget ya tips boys. I would hate to win by default :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/3/09)

Tony said:


> At least i know im going shit along with FGZ
> 
> Havnt followed footy in 4 or 5 years and my initial gueses were poor but there is lots of time but i dont like the chances from here




You get nothing for being in front in March ...best to be winning in September ..............

You bastards will keep ! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cracka (20/3/09)

Is it just me or do the games seem a little harder to pick this week.

Anyway tips r in


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/3/09)

Cracka said:


> Is it just me or do the games seem a little harder to pick this week.
> 
> Anyway tips r in




Every winner is there right in front of your eyes .. Carn the Steelers Dragons


----------



## chappo1970 (20/3/09)

Cracka said:


> Is it just me or do the games seem a little harder to pick this week.
> 
> Anyway tips r in



I'm with you Cracka's ummed and ahhed all the way thru. Greater chance of picking a dish licker than this weeks draw. I've changed my tips 3 times now... hmmm maybe one more look? :unsure:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/3/09)

Chappo said:


> I'm with you Cracka's ummed and ahhed all the way thru. Greater chance of picking a dish licker than this weeks draw. I've changed my tips 3 times now... hmmm maybe one more look? :unsure:




Bethania Boys are woosies anyway

HTFU !

Sunday Chappo ! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (20/3/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Bethania Boys are woosies anyway



Bwahahaha! :lol: 

Shhhh! I don't want everyone to know the drive by shooting at Christmas was just a front. h34r: 

See ya Sunday FATZ G


----------



## Tony (20/3/09)

Well i now know why i grew up shooting rabbits!

and my most hated side cam trough or me.

1 from 2 so far

kicking myself for picking the bunnies but they were in it! just not at the end.

they are playing better than last year for sure

cheers


----------



## clean brewer (20/3/09)

Bloody hell, cant even watch a game of footy without someone telling me the score before its even finished on TV..


----------



## Josh (20/3/09)

Very happy to only be 1/2 this week. Thought Souths were specials and tipped accordingly. Had a great time with my Rabbitohs mate and his old man. Letting them know they were still coming 1st for another hour was probably the highlight of the night.


----------



## Tony (20/3/09)

clean brewer said:


> Bloody hell, cant even watch a game of footy without someone telling me the score before its even finished on TV..



you wernt told...............you read it yourself!

slipping josh.

did you ger extra points for the perfect round mate............ well done by the way, especially on the first round.

cheers


----------



## Josh (20/3/09)

I think we got one extra point. Not really sure.

My problem is that I leave for Europe on August 12 so won't be able to watch 7 games on telly like I did in Rd 1. Hoping to read a bit online and change my tips on the road.


----------



## clean brewer (20/3/09)

> you wernt told...............you read it yourself!



The computer screen told me all when I looked at it...  

No issues, I wasnt really watching it, saw the mighty Broncos get up again, who was Wayne Bennet again? :unsure:


----------



## chappo1970 (22/3/09)

WooHoo! Girls 3rd this week so far...

Fatz maybe you should be sending me your beer now mate?


drunk_chappo is such a looser! <_<


----------



## clean brewer (22/3/09)

6 out of 7 this week for CB :super: and 3rd on the Chart aswell..  

JoshB55 is doing well, but we are catching up, only takes 1 bad week....


----------



## chappo1970 (27/3/09)

Have all you ladies got your tips in?

Chappo has his in AND

Drunk_Chappo has done his but he is such a looser!! <_< FFS he missed the first week...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/3/09)

Chappo said:


> WooHoo! Girls 3rd this week so far...
> 
> Fatz maybe you should be sending me your beer now mate?
> 
> ...




WWWWWWWWWWWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !


----------



## Jase71 (28/3/09)

I have it on very good authority that the Bulldogs are going to win the Premiership, the team's already decided this amongst themselves. So unless your money's on the Doggies, you might as well quit now.


----------



## chappo1970 (28/3/09)

Dogs are gay! The only thing they will win is best float in the mardi gras. :lol:


----------



## Jase71 (28/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Dogs are gay! The only thing they will win is best float in the mardi gras. :lol:



Bite your tongue ! 

Or, let me do it for you


----------



## chappo1970 (28/3/09)

Meh. Titans beat 'em that's all I care about...


----------



## Cracka (31/3/09)

For the rest of the world to see


Rank (LW) Total Tipster 
1 (1) 33 Joshb55 
2 (4) 32 brendo1978 
3 (2) 30 Benny_W 
3 (4) 30 chappo1970 
3 (4) 30 clean brewer 
3 (2) 30 granty245 
3 (15) 30 jez76 
8 (7) 28 adraine 
8 (15) 28 Crackas 
8 (7) 28 loftboy 
8 (7) 28 Phillip - AHB 
8 (7) 28 skooey 
8 (7) 28 teamster 
14 (7) 26 bconnery 
14 (7) 26 DK the Great 
14 (21) 26 fbradica 
14 (7) 26 liam_carey 
14 (19) 26 Lucas Traynor 
14 (15) 26 Odymate 
20 (19) 22 The Fatgodzilla 
21 (21) 20 King of the Kong 
21 (21) 20 Stuart Whytcross 
21 (21) 20 Tonyahb 
24 (15) 18 Damian4444  
24 (25) 18 MarkBastard 
26 (26) 16 drunk_chappo 



Drunk Chappo is such a loser :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (31/3/09)

WooHoo equal 3rd and only 3 points away from Josh! :super: 

Reckon Josh better start a brewing?


----------



## clean brewer (31/3/09)

Ive gone from 4th to 3rd this week and I even missed out on putting my tips in for Friday night, so I could have been at nos 1.. Im happy holding steady at the top end....


----------



## Tony (31/3/09)

I was spewing last week. I was having a beer and the footy started. I shit when i realised i forgot to do my tips. 

Got on the site and 2 started at once............ and i got nothing for them. fair enough!

Im done now.......... might just pre pick all home sides and see what happens. 

Hopefully i will have a non infected beer to post...... i will save one!

I dont know why i bothered.......... the footy just doesnt interest me. I only watch a few games a year. State of Origin and the odd test match.

I got an invite to box seats for the Knights/Manly game this weekend but just not interested. 

Oh well..... lots of time still. If everyone gets none and i get a perfect round i might come back, if i remember to do my tips


----------



## clean brewer (31/3/09)

Tony,

Just do as many weeks as you can like you said, picking the home team.. We used to do that at the races, every race we would back Nos 7, its amazing how well it worked... Overall


----------



## chappo1970 (31/3/09)

Geez Tony you better watch out or Drunk_Chappo will even beat ya! :lol: 






drunk_chappo is such a farkin loser!


----------



## Josh (1/4/09)

I didn't get my tips in for Friday cos I forgot and was late getting home from barls pre-wedding brewday at Potter's.

(I scored 0/2 on Friday regardless)

I am amazed I am still leading this comp. I've surrendered my first round lead in the other two comps I'm in.

FYI - Around October I will feel like drinking wheat and pilsners.


----------



## Cracka (1/4/09)

Josh said:


> I didn't get my tips in for Friday cos I forgot and was late getting home from barls pre-wedding brewday at Potter's.
> 
> (I scored 0/2 on Friday regardless)
> 
> ...







CARN JOSH h34r: h34r: h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (3/4/09)

Bump!
Don't forget ya tips boys!

I would hate to win by default


----------



## Cracka (3/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Bump!
> Don't forget ya tips boys!
> 
> I would hate to win by default




That goes for you to Drunk Chappo


:lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (3/4/09)

Rank(LW)Total Tipster 1(1)33

Joshb55 2(4)32 brendo1978 3(2)30 Benny_W 3(4)30

chappo1970 3(4)30 clean brewer 3(2)30 granty245 3(15)30 jez76 8(7)28 adraine 8(15)28 Crackas 8(7)28 loftboy 8(7)28 Phillip - AHB 8(7)28 skooey 8(7)28 teamster 14(7)26 bconnery 14(7)26 DK the Great 14(21)26 fbradica 14(7)26 liam_carey 14(19)26 Lucas Traynor 14(15)26 Odymate 20(19)22 The Fatgodzilla 21(21)20 King of the Kong 21(21)20 stueyw 21(21)20 Tonyahb 24(15)18 Damian4444 24(25)18 MarkBastard 26(26)16 drunk_chappo (Looser!) 

This weeks results because Cracka was toooo lazy! tehehehe :lol:


----------



## clean brewer (7/4/09)

Clean Brewer holds a place at Number 3, even after a shocker of a week...  

And Rabbitohs in 1st Place.. :blink: They deserve it..


----------



## chappo1970 (7/4/09)

WTF!!!! 2 out of bloody 7???

Even drunk_chappo the loser <_< did better!

Josh PM me with ya picks this week mate...


----------



## Tony (7/4/09)

I have thrown my hands in the air and conceited defeat to the tipping gods........... they hate me!.

My wife had a laugh so i said........... OK........... i will read out the games, you pick one.

So my wife has picked next week for me and she hates football. I have a good feeling about this  She may be my lucky charm.

cheers


----------



## Josh (7/4/09)

Tony said:


> I have thrown my hands in the air and conceited defeat to the tipping gods........... they hate me!.
> 
> My wife had a laugh so i said........... OK........... i will read out the games, you pick one.
> 
> ...


Plenty of tipsters will do this, along with tossing a coin and my all time favourite: which mascot would win a fight. 

The funny thing is.. this week all 8 favourites will win :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cracka (8/4/09)

You blokes are sooking about only getting 2 this week. I only got 1 right h34r: h34r: 



1 (1) 39 Joshb55 
2 (2) 36 brendo1978 
3 (8) 34 adraine 
3 (3) 34 Benny_W 
3 (3) 34 chappo1970 
3 (3) 34 clean brewer 
3 (14) 34 DK the Great 
3 (3) 34 granty245 
3 (3) 34 jez76 
3 (14) 34 Odymate 
11 (14) 32 fbradica 
12 (8) 30 Crackas 
12 (8) 30 loftboy 
12 (14) 30 Lucas Traynor 
12 (8) 30 Phillip - AHB 
12 (8) 30 skooey 
12 (8) 30 teamster 
18 (14) 28 bconnery 
18 (14) 28 liam_carey 
18 (20) 28 The Fatgodzilla 
21 (21) 26 stueyw 
22 (24) 24 Damian4444 
22 (21) 24 Tonyahb 
24 (26) 22 drunk_chappo 
24 (24) 22 MarkBastard 
26 (21) 20 King of the Kong 






Time to look on the bright side, I'm still ahead of FGZ & Drunk Chappo


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/4/09)

Cracka said:


> You blokes are sooking about only getting 2 this week. I only got 1 right h34r: h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Slowly but surely I'm climbing the ladder while others sink. I've said it before and I'll say it again, no good leading the race longest just to lose it at the finish line. The Fat Man cometh !


----------



## chappo1970 (11/4/09)

2 for 2 Fat boy. Better review your tips! :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (17/4/09)

Don't forget ya tips boys... I would hate to have the perfect week without any real competition!

Drunk_Chappo did his last night the farking loser! <_<


----------



## Josh (17/4/09)

here's the hot tip from the foot of the mountains... Penrith are fired up and will smash the Boncos off the park.

I'll be there, probably in black cheering for the locals.

If anyone's going, I have a newly kegged first attempt at my Schwartz Winter Warmer I'll be unveiling at my mate's place beforehand. PM me for details if you want a warm up beer.


----------



## chappo1970 (17/4/09)

Penrith huh Josh? <_<


----------



## clean brewer (17/4/09)

I was so pissed off that I missed getting my tips in for 2nite, would have been 1 up so far, bit of a shit performance really by Brisbane though tonight(even though I go for them), I think they thought they had it won after the 1st half just like last week.. <_< 

I think Ivan will still give them a revving.. :unsure:


----------



## chappo1970 (17/4/09)

No excuses CB! 1 for 1 awaiting now on me beloved Titans to win!


----------



## clean brewer (17/4/09)

Chappo said:


> No excuses CB! 1 for 1 awaiting now on me beloved Titans to win!



Come on mate, plenty of excuses here ATM, got home at 730pm and too late, ive had 1 day off out of 18 days so far and looks like another 15 days till a day off..  Not impressed hey, so want to brew but cant be energised enough ATM, couple night brews next week I think once these Easter F------ have gone back to work...

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## TidalPete (17/4/09)

Chappo,

Lucky Very fortunate for you that Wallylanger & Alfielewis have not bothered to enter this footy comp.
Broncos 38 - Panthers 18. Are the Tits up to the Broncos same level of competitiveness????? :lol: 

TP


----------



## Tony (17/4/09)

Make sure the wooden spoon is a big one............ i could use a new nash paddle.

Mine are picked and i have no idea who is playing who 

Ha....... dont care either.

Drunk Chappo has passed me so im doomed 

cheers

I picked a booger today.... do i get 2 points for that


----------



## TidalPete (17/4/09)

Tony said:


> I picked a booger today.... do i get 2 points for that



I am crappy too Tony.
I picked those bloody Broncos to win by 14 points & was happy at the 75th minute when they were 14 in front. 
Then they had to show off & spoil my party by adding another 6. :angry:
I have also selected the Tits to win & they seem to be staggering along ok ATM (Half time) which will probably make Chappo happy (Unless they lose of course :lol: )
Love your comment on the wooden spoon.

TP


----------



## Tony (17/4/09)

Mate............. i read the games out ahd get my wife......... who hates football........... to pick them. And she is doing better than i was so i will stick with that.

The only loser is the poor sucker that has to tip a bottle of my infected shit down the drain

cheers


----------



## Jase71 (18/4/09)

Chappo, I warned you that the Bulldogs were set to take the 2009 Premiership. You should be paying more attention :icon_cheers:


----------



## white.grant (18/4/09)

I would just like to say, go the Knights.


----------



## Josh (18/4/09)

Hey CB I was on the beers with a few Hervey Bay/Maryborough boys last night at Panthers. They're down for a 3 game footy extravaganza.


----------



## chappo1970 (18/4/09)

I would just like to say I suck at pickin' winners? :beerbang:


----------



## clean brewer (18/4/09)

Josh said:


> Hey CB I was on the beers with a few Hervey Bay/Maryborough boys last night at Panthers. They're down for a 3 game footy extravaganza.



Sounds a blast, not sure if I asked last time, do any of your mates brew that live up here??

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Josh (18/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> Sounds a blast, not sure if I asked last time, do any of your mates brew that live up here??
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB


Nah they don't. Met Maurice Blair last night. Really quietly spoken guy. But nice. Trying to crack it in first grade, but missing selection atm.


----------



## chappo1970 (19/4/09)

BejeZus Drunk_Chappo is catchin' me up FFS <_<


----------



## Cracka (21/4/09)

Update time.

Rank (LW) Total Tipster 
1 (12) 61 adraine 
2 (4) 60 Benny_W 
2 (2) 60 brendo1978 
2 (4) 60 granty245 
5 (1) 57 Joshb55 
6 (6) 54 clean brewer 
6 (6) 54 DK the Great 
6 (2) 54 jez76 
6 (6) 54 loftboy 
6 (6) 54 Lucas Traynor 
6 (6) 54 Odymate 
6 (6) 54 skooey 
6 (12) 54 teamster 
14 (12) 52 chappo1970 
14 (12) 52 Phillip - AHB 
16 (19) 50 bconnery 
16 (12) 50 Crackas 
16 (17) 50 liam_carey 
19 (17) 48 The Fatgodzilla 
20 (19) 46 Damian4444 
20 (21) 46 fbradica 
20 (21) 46 MarkBastard 
23 (24) 44 drunk_chappo 
24 (21) 42 stueyw 
25 (24) 40 Tonyahb 
26 (26) 30 King of the Kong 




I have nothing to say to FAT this time h34r: 

And Drunk Chappo, you need to lay off the piss


----------



## brendo (21/4/09)

Cracka said:


> Update time.
> 
> Rank (LW) Total Tipster
> 1 (12) 61 adraine
> ...



Glad to see I am faring better than my team currently.... *grumble grumble* Storm *grumble grumble*

Brendo


----------



## chappo1970 (21/4/09)

Cracka said:


> Update time.
> 14 (12) 52 chappo1970
> 20 (21) 46 MarkBastard
> 23 (24) 44 drunk_chappo
> ...



Cracka I'm going to consult Drunk_Chappo (loser <_< ) for this weeks tips mate. He certainly is up the clacker of Mark_Bastard :lol: ...

Hmmmm... Anyone up for a side bet as to when FatzG is gunna make his run?

Josh! Mate! What's happened?

Edit: Speelinkz


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/4/09)

> Chappo' date='Apr 21 2009, 11:58 AM' post='448306']
> 
> Hmmmm... Anyone up for a side bet as to when FatzG is gunna make his run?



It'll come. Still plenty of time left !

UUUMMMMMMMMMM.. by the way, I am joint leader of the AFL version of this competition ! Those games are so much easier to pick a winner in than the Greatest Game Of All !


----------



## Josh (21/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Josh! Mate! What's happened?


Nothing happened, I held my form... you guys all lifted your games is all.

I dunno whether to throw in the towel, or hope against hope the Eels can turn it around. Now we're broke to boot.


----------



## brendo (21/4/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Those games are so much easier to pick a winner in than the Greatest Game Of All !



Typically, I would agree with that statement - traditionally I am right up there in the AFL tips (have won comps a bunch of times now) and tend to loll around the bottom of the pack for NRL tipping.

This year it is completely the opposite... seem to have lost my AFL mojo, but the NRL one is coming in strong.

Brendo


----------



## chappo1970 (21/4/09)

FatzG side bet is: week 14

FatzG the other game IS the other game no excuses remember?

Josh nice try but no dice. Trying to throw Penrith at us poor saps on Friday ROFL! :lol: 

Brendo you are a legend ( h34r: psst PM me your tips mate!) tehehehe!


----------



## clean brewer (21/4/09)

Good old CB is still holding at 6th  , only 7 points off the lead..

And ive even missed putting tips on for 4 games, could have been 1st..


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

Bumpomatic!

Don't forget ya tips boys!


----------



## np1962 (24/4/09)

Someone give Chappo a poke, I think he has fallen asleep on his keyboard :unsure:


----------



## Tony (24/4/09)

Now i only have king of the kong to pass and im the winner 

What are you all doing? is anyone putting their tips in?


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

Tehehe! Drunk_Chappo lost control (loser <_< )


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

I'm all locked in so is the loser. Tony lets split the winnings mate? h34r:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/4/09)

Chappo said:


> I'm all locked in so is the loser. Tony lets split the winnings mate? h34r:




Last week I tipped you all Newcastle to beat the Mighties.

This week's shock will be the Sharks to beat the Bunnies. Its a sure thing !


----------



## Josh (25/4/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Last week I tipped you all Newcastle to beat the Mighties.
> 
> This week's shock will be the Sharks to beat the Bunnies. Its a sure thing !


Thanks for that FGZ. 2/2 for the first week in ages here :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Tony (25/4/09)

Me too 

Ive moved up from 25th to equal 24th............ im on fire 

Now to catch that drunk chapo fella


----------



## clean brewer (27/4/09)

Up 1 place and slot into 5th now.. :beerbang: Only 4 points off the top... Come on.. B)


----------



## syd_03 (28/4/09)

Shoulda joined your boys comp this year. Got em all this week :beer:


----------



## Screwtop (28/4/09)

clean brewer said:


> Up 1 place and slot into 5th now.. :beerbang: Only 4 points off the top... Come on.. B)



Can't get outa your group CB, been locked in with you for weeks, happy to be in 5th now too


----------



## chappo1970 (28/4/09)

Alright had a better week this week... phew! Who picked the draw???

Thank fark I didn't go with Drunk_Chappo's (loser <_< ) tips. 




Tony said:


> Me too
> 
> Ive moved up from 25th to equal 24th............ im on fire
> 
> Now to catch that drunk chapo fella



WooHoo! Don't worry Tony he is a big slow moving target and non that bright you should be fine!


----------



## schooey (28/4/09)

someone didn't put his tips in til yesterday.... <_<


----------



## chappo1970 (28/4/09)

schooey said:


> someone didn't put his tips in til yesterday.... <_<



ROFL! :lol: 

Sounds like you need a Drunk_Schooey! (psst gives ya an excuse!) h34r:


----------



## brendo (28/4/09)

Well I am a happy man... have now moved one clear into the outright lead... of course I don't reckon it will be long before the wheels fall off.

AFL tipping on the other hand.... hmmmm.... right down there :angry: 

Brendo


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/4/09)

brendo said:


> Well I am a happy man... have now moved one clear into the outright lead... of course I don't reckon it will be long before the wheels fall off.
> 
> AFL tipping on the other hand.... hmmmm.... right down there :angry:
> 
> Brendo




Typical Weird World of Sports .. a Victorian leading the NRL comp and a NewSouthWelshman leading the AFL. 

A New South Welshman leading the AFL you say .. wonder who that genius is


----------



## brendo (28/4/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Typical Weird World of Sports .. a Victorian leading the NRL comp and a NewSouthWelshman leading the AFL.
> 
> A New South Welshman leading the AFL you say .. wonder who that genius is



hehehe... well this is my off year for AFL tipping - I win AFL comps every second year.

So it looks like NRL will be my focus this year - and to be honest I probably see way more NRL over the course of a weekend than I do AFL.

Good luck FG!!

Brendo


----------



## chappo1970 (1/5/09)

Don't forget ya tips ladies! I would hate for Drunk_Chappo (loser <_< ) to win.

Eels by 10!
Titans will bounce back.


----------



## Cracka (1/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Eels by 10!




Bawaahahaha

Next you'll be saying the sharks are gunna get up h34r: 







carn Josh


----------



## chappo1970 (1/5/09)

CARN Eels!!!


----------



## schooey (1/5/09)

Cowboys.... Goooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrn!


----------



## white.grant (1/5/09)




----------



## Tony (1/5/09)

I picked manly........... WHY............. WHYYYYYYYYYYYY did i do that?

My 5 year old twin daughters could beat them!....... easy

Oh i thought....... they will be the upset..... there due for a break and a win

Ohhhh with 20 seconds to go they get some life about them.

I hate manly!


----------



## chappo1970 (1/5/09)

WoooFarkinHooo lads!

Picked the winner and the margin! $518 richer thank you very farkin' kindly!

Eels by 10!!!!!

 

The dickhead I am I bet Cows on the tips <_< .


----------



## dpadden (1/5/09)

Just got back from the game.....how good were those eels....amazing how good Mr Hayne plays just b4 origin!!!!!


----------



## Josh (2/5/09)

I was too busy having a good time at the Vic in Wagga... were we that good? I'll be watching the game when it's replayed on Monday(?)

FWIW I tipped the Cowboys and expected a hiding.


----------



## Tony (2/5/09)

1 from f#$ken 6

just one

the law or averages says i should have got 3

Im not going to bother tipping any more. Someone remind me when its over to send a bottle of beer to someone.

Out!


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

Don't forget ya footy tips lads!

And Tony don't quit now mate your on a run. :huh:


----------



## Cracka (8/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Don't forget ya footy tips lads!
> 
> And Tony don't quit now mate your on a run. :huh:




Back the Eels Josh. I recon they will get 2 points this weekend h34r: 
























maybe not any other weekend


----------



## clean brewer (8/5/09)

Shit, I dropped 8 places last week but still only 9 points off the lead.. And I never put any tips in last week at all......... <_<


----------



## Josh (8/5/09)

Cracka said:


> Back the Eels Josh. I recon they will get 2 points this weekend h34r:
> 
> 
> maybe not any other weekend


Well, next week we only have Manly at Brookvale so that's 2 points in the bank B)


----------



## Cracka (12/5/09)

Josh said:


> Well, next week we only have Manly at Brookvale so that's 2 points in the bank B)





I would of thought that before the weekend too <_<


----------



## Cracka (12/5/09)

For the world to see


Rank (LW) Total Tipster 
1 (2) 85 brendo1978 
2 (1) 84 adraine 
3 (3) 83 granty245 
3 (3) 83 teamster 
5 (3) 81 Benny_W 
5 (3) 81 loftboy 
7 (10) 79 chappo1970 
7 (9) 79 jez76 
7 (3) 79 Lucas Traynor 
10 (13) 77 Crackas 
10 (3) 77 DK the Great 
10 (10) 77 Phillip - AHB 
13 (12) 76 Joshb55 
14 (13) 75 clean brewer 
14 (13) 75 liam_carey 
14 (13) 75 Odymate 
17 (17) 69 fbradica 
18 (18) 68 skooey 
19 (19) 67 bconnery 
19 (22) 67 The Fatgodzilla 
21 (19) 65 MarkBastard 
22 (19) 63 drunk_chappo 
23 (22) 61 Damian4444 
23 (24) 61 stueyw 
23 (24) 61 Tonyahb 
26 (26) 42 King of the Kong 



:icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (12/5/09)

WooHoo =7th!!! up 3 places! 6 points off the pace just need a other weekend like this one and I'm in the beer?

Bloody Broncos? Manly WTF? 

Sooooo FatzG where's that big burst up the guts you've been promising big fella? Snicker...Snicker...wheeze...snicker h34r: 


Hahahaha Drunk_Chappo (loser <_< ) didn't even get one right... just goes to show ya folks you shouldn't gamble with impared (read drunk as a skunk) judgement. (I love being bipolar sometimes BTW! There's alway someone to talk to :blink: )

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Screwtop (12/5/09)

Rank (LW) Total Tipster 
1 (2) 85 brendo1978 
2 (1) 84 adraine 
3 (3) 83 granty245 
3 (3) 83 teamster Hmmmm Noice
5 (3) 81 Benny_W 
5 (3) 81 loftboy 
7 (10) 79 chappo1970 
7 (9) 79 jez76 
7 (3) 79 Lucas Traynor 
10 (13) 77 Crackas 
10 (3) 77 DK the Great 
10 (10) 77 Phillip - AHB 
13 (12) 76 Joshb55 
14 (13) 75 clean brewer 
14 (13) 75 liam_carey 
14 (13) 75 Odymate 
17 (17) 69 fbradica 
18 (18) 68 skooey 
19 (19) 67 bconnery 
19 (22) 67 The Fatgodzilla 
21 (19) 65 MarkBastard 
22 (19) 63 drunk_chappo 
23 (22) 61 Damian4444 
23 (24) 61 stueyw 
23 (24) 61 Tonyahb 
26 (26) 42 King of the Kong


----------



## chappo1970 (15/5/09)

Don't forget your tips Guys and Gals!

FatzG: How's that mid season spurt coming on? Wanna share your tips for this week with us? (that way I know who not to back h34r: )

Good work Screwy good to see a Qlder in the top 3. :beerbang: 

I just had a thought though Screwy. We might need to stock up on tissues for all these blue brigade with the State of Origin coming up.


----------



## Tony (15/5/09)

Woo F*&ken Hoo

2 from 2 so far 

Im over drunk chappo and very close to the fat lizard.

Watch this........... i wont get another game this round and will end up last


----------



## Josh (16/5/09)

1/2 because of the worst video ref decision I have ever seen.


----------



## white.grant (18/5/09)

Josh said:


> 1/2 because of the worst video ref decision I have ever seen.




You and me both Josh - I'd be sitting on a perfect round otherwise. :angry:


----------



## chappo1970 (18/5/09)

Josh said:


> 1/2 because of the worst video ref decision I have ever seen.




+1 That has to be the worst call ever! :angry: Like GrantW I would have had the best round tipping wise this season if wasn't for that completely farked up decision. Feel completely ripped off! In actual fact I couldn't see why there was the need to go to the video ref in the first place FFS? Surely the on field ref and 2 touch judges could made the call? After the week NRL has had with all the Johns melarky you think they would try to get focus back on the game not stuffing it? Still angry Nuff Said!

Funny I actually dislike the Doggies :blink: I guess there is always next week?

WooHoo Tony! Beating Drunk_Chappo (loser <_< ).



Cheers


Chappo


----------



## Cracka (19/5/09)

Rank (LW) Total Tipster 
1 (1) 99 brendo1978 
2 (3) 97 granty245 
3 (3) 95 teamster 
4 (2) 94 adraine 
5 (5) 93 Benny_W 
5 (7) 93 jez76 
7 (7) 91 chappo1970 
7 (7) 91 Lucas Traynor 
9 (13) 90 Joshb55 
10 (10) 89 Crackas 
10 (10) 89 Phillip - AHB 
12 (5) 87 loftboy 
13 (14) 85 Odymate 
14 (17) 83 fbradica 
14 (14) 83 liam_carey 
16 (19) 81 bconnery 
17 (18) 80 skooey 
18 (10) 77 DK the Great 
18 (19) 77 The Fatgodzilla 
20 (14) 75 clean brewer 
21 (21) 73 MarkBastard 
21 (23) 73 Tonyahb 
23 (23) 71 Damian4444 
23 (22) 71 drunk_chappo 
25 (23) 61 stueyw 
26 (26) 42 King of the Kong


----------



## brendo (19/5/09)

It's good to be a Mexican... big win by the Storm boys last night and now extended my lead to 2 clear :beerbang: 

Of course... it is a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg season yet.

Brendo


----------



## Cracka (22/5/09)

Don't forget your tips boys

Wouldn't want Drunk Chappo overtaking you.












I don't believe it, I beat chappo to it


----------



## Josh (22/5/09)

Heading out to the Eels Rabbitohs game tonight. For some bloody reason, I have a good feeling about this.


----------



## bradsbrew (22/5/09)

Josh said:


> Heading out to the Eels Rabbitohs game tonight. For some bloody reason, I have a good feeling about this.


Yep your right their Josh. GO THE RABBITS. 


When are they bringing the bears Back


----------



## white.grant (22/5/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Yep your right their Josh. GO THE RABBITS.
> 
> 
> When are they bringing the bears Back



rofl.


----------



## Screwtop (22/5/09)

Rank (LW) Total Tipster 
1 (1) 99 brendo1978 
2 (3) 97 granty245 
3 (3) 95 teamster  :icon_cheers: 
4 (2) 94 adraine 
5 (5) 93 Benny_W 
5 (7) 93 jez76 
7 (7) 91 chappo1970 
7 (7) 91 Lucas Traynor 
9 (13) 90 Joshb55 
10 (10) 89 Crackas 
10 (10) 89 Phillip - AHB 
12 (5) 87 loftboy 
13 (14) 85 Odymate 
14 (17) 83 fbradica 
14 (14) 83 liam_carey 
16 (19) 81 bconnery 
17 (18) 80 skooey 
18 (10) 77 DK the Great 
18 (19) 77 The Fatgodzilla 
20 (14) 75 clean brewer 
21 (21) 73 MarkBastard 
21 (23) 73 Tonyahb 
23 (23) 71 Damian4444 
23 (22) 71 drunk_chappo 
25 (23) 61 stueyw 
26 (26) 42 King of the Kong


----------



## clean brewer (22/5/09)

Great work Screwy... Geez, old CB has dropped from a respectable 5th on the table down to 20th..  

I just gotta remember to put my tips in, I think ive missed 2 full weeks so far... :unsure:


----------



## Screwtop (26/5/09)

1	(1)	108 brendo1978 
1	(3)	108 teamster	 Chk Chk Boom :lol:
3	(2)	106 granty245 
3	(7)	106 Lucas Traynor 
5	(5)	104 Benny_W 
5	(7)	104 chappo1970 
7	(10)	102 Crackas 
7	(5)	102 jez76 
7	(10)	102 Phillip - AHB 
10	(9)	101 Joshb55 
11	(12)	100 loftboy 
12	(14)	98 liam_carey 
13	(14)	96 fbradica 
13	(13)	96 Odymate 
15	(4)	94 adraine 
15	(16)	94 bconnery 
17	(17)	93 skooey 
18	(20)	88 clean brewer 
19	(23)	84 Damian4444 
19	(23)	84 drunk_chappo 
19	(21)	84 Tonyahb 
22	(21)	82 MarkBastard 
23	(18)	79 The Fatgodzilla 
24	(18)	77 DK the Great 
25	(25)	68 stueyw 
26	(26)	42 King of the Kong	

Nervous now, peaking early is never good.


----------



## chappo1970 (26/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> 1 (3) 108 teamster Chk Chk Boom :lol:
> Nervous now, peaking early is never good.


 :lol: :lol: 
At least you will always have your 5 mins of fame Screwy!

Chappo


----------



## Cracka (26/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> Nervous now, peaking early is never good.





+ 1

Better watch your back, Fats is going to make a burst soon h34r: h34r: h34r:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/5/09)

Cracka said:


> + 1
> 
> Better watch your back, Fats is going to make a burst soon




It's all in the timing .. (but failing to submit my tips doesn't help much ! :lol: 


But I am one clear in outright first in the AFL section of the comp !!! :beer:


----------



## Cracka (26/5/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> It's all in the timing .. (but failing to submit my tips doesn't help much ! :lol:
> 
> 
> But I am one clear in outright first in the AFL section of the comp !!! :beer:




Do you still have my address Fats?

Looking forward to drinking your brew again


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/5/09)

Cracka said:


> Do you still have my address Fats?
> 
> Looking forward to drinking your brew again




:icon_cheers: There's a lot above you yet !


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

WooHoo State Of Origin is just around the corner. You New South Welshmen might need to stock up on more tissues!  

Cracka you've let the side down mate! It's ok I'll remind everyone to get their tips in  

Cheers

Chappo

@Fatz where's this burst you keep promising big fella? Seems your putting more into effort into that silly aerial pingpong game than the real football.


----------



## Cracka (29/5/09)

Chappo said:


> @Fatz where this burst you keep promising big fella? Seems your putting more into effort into that silly aerial pingpong game than the real football.




+ 1

Bring back the FATZ


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

I reckon Fatz has gone all soft, limp wristed and poofy like now he hangs out with the short shorts brigade...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/5/09)

Chappo said:


> I reckon Fatz has gone all soft, limp wristed and poofy like now he hangs out with the short shorts brigade...




Last year Cronulla tied for first but lost minor premiership on %. This year they look like wooden spooners.

In last year's tipping I tied for first, but lost the competition on some spurious % calculation. This year I look like wooden sopoon material.

Problem is, they got the gang bang, the performing enhancing drugs and I can't find a woman to drink with let alone glass! 


But YES, I am NO.1 in the AFL Tipping !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! In the driving seat to win beers !!! Cracka & Chappo, you two likely to win SFA ! 


There, I'd had my say. I'll go get myself a nice cup of tea and ask ask my mum you boys don't play nice !


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

:lol: ! Finally a bite!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/5/09)

Chappo said:


> :lol: ! Finally a bite!




You clearly have nothing better to do. Try this .. said for three to five years but I reckon you'll handle it quicker than that.



​



Go the Dragons.


----------



## Cracka (29/5/09)

I've done alot of fishing in my life and that was a good bite.



Still think he has shaved his beard & gone limp wristed h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> You clearly have nothing better to do. Try this .. said for three to five years but I reckon you'll handle it quicker than that.
> 
> Go the Dragons.









ROFL! :lol:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/5/09)

Cracka said:


> I've done alot of fishing in my life and that was a good bite.
> 
> 
> 
> Still think he has shaved his beard & gone limp wristed h34r:


----------



## Cracka (29/5/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> View attachment 27553




Dam. Spilt coffee on my keyboard :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

Got another one of those Fatz? I've finished mine... :blink:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Got another one of those Fatz? I've finished mine... :blink:








Says it all, doesn't it.​


----------



## chappo1970 (29/5/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> View attachment 27556
> 
> 
> 
> Says it all, doesn't it.



:lol: !

You are indeed a very funny man FatzG!!! :beerbang:


----------



## Cracka (12/6/09)

Don't forget your tips boys


----------



## Cracka (12/6/09)

Rank (LW) Tipster Points 
1 (3) Lucas Traynor 120 
2 (1) brendo1978 118 
2 (3) granty245 118 
2 (1) teamster 118 
5 (5) Benny_W 114 
6 (10) Joshb55 113 
7 (5) chappo1970 110 
7 (8) Crackas 110 
7 (7) jez76 110 
7 (8) loftboy 110 
11 (13) fbradica 108 
11 (11) liam_carey 108 
11 (13) Odymate 108 
14 (15) skooey 107 
15 (11) Phillip - AHB 106 
16 (16) adraine 104 
16 (16) bconnery 104 
18 (19) Damian4444 102 
19 (22) MarkBastard 96 
20 (23) The Fatgodzilla 93 
21 (18) clean brewer 92 
21 (20) Tonyahb 92 
23 (20) drunk_chappo 88 
24 (25) stueyw 80 
25 (24) DK the Great 77 
26 (26) King of the Kong 42


----------



## schooey (12/6/09)

Geez Crackz, I'm gonna catch you and I gave you a week's start....


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/09)

WooHoo! 7th and missed last week entirely... bloody really drunk_chappo (loser <_< ) didn't put our tips in even though I told him too FFS!!

Chappo


----------



## Cracka (12/6/09)

schooey said:


> Geez Crackz, I'm gonna catch you and I gave you a week's start....




No need for a head start.

Hope you still have my mailing address :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cracka (16/6/09)

Rank (LW) Tipster Points 
1 (2) brendo1978 130 
1 (1) Lucas Traynor 130 
3 (2) granty245 128 
3 (2) teamster 128 
5 (5) Benny_W 122 
5 (7) Crackas 122 
7 (6) Joshb55 121 
8 (11) Odymate 120 
9 (7) chappo1970 118 
9 (11) fbradica 118 
9 (7) loftboy 118 
12 (14) skooey 117 
13 (11) liam_carey 116 
14 (16) bconnery 114 
14 (15) Phillip - AHB 114 
16 (18) Damian4444 112 
17 (7) jez76 110 
18 (19) MarkBastard 106 
19 (16) adraine 104 
20 (20) The Fatgodzilla 101 
21 (21) Tonyahb 100 
22 (23) drunk_chappo 98 
23 (21) clean brewer 92 
23 (24) stueyw 92 
25 (25) DK the Great 77 
26 (26) King of the Kong 42


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/6/09)

Cracka said:


> Rank (LW) Tipster Points
> 1 (2) brendo1978 130
> 1 (1) Lucas Traynor 130
> 3 (2) granty245 128
> ...




Yeh .. cracked the ton ! At least I'm beating Drunk Chappo !

Still leading the AFL competition though !!!!


----------



## Cracka (23/6/09)

Rank (LW) Tipster Points 
1 (3) granty245 141 
1 (3) teamster 141 
3 (1) brendo1978 138 
3 (1) Lucas Traynor 138 
5 (5) Crackas 135 
6 (9) fbradica 131 
7 (7) Joshb55 129 
8 (8) Odymate 126 
9 (16) Damian4444 125 
9 (12) skooey 125 
11 (5) Benny_W 124 
11 (9) chappo1970 124 
11 (13) liam_carey 124 
11 (9) loftboy 124 
15 (14) bconnery 120 
16 (14) Phillip - AHB 118 
17 (18) MarkBastard 114 
18 (19) adraine 112 
19 (17) jez76 110 
20 (23) stueyw 105 
21 (22) drunk_chappo 104 
22 (20) The Fatgodzilla 101 
23 (21) Tonyahb 100 
24 (23) clean brewer 92 
25 (25) DK the Great 77 
26 (26) King of the Kong 42


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/6/09)

0-4 this weekend in the NRL - thought the away teams could spring upsets. Useless !



Still leading the AFL comp though ...............


----------



## chappo1970 (26/6/09)

Don't forget your tips boys! Like drunk_chappo (loser <_< ) has for the last 2 weeks FFS!

Chappo


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/6/09)

AFL Tipping Ladder for this week - look who's still leading !!!!! :super: 

St Kilda v Geelong - I'm on the mighty Saintas .. who's with me !

Rank (LW) Tipster Points 
1 (1) The Fatgodzilla 78 
2 (2) CARN_THE_PIES_1 77 
3 (3) Phillip - AHB 75 
3 (3) skooey 75 
5 (3) dj1984 74 
5 (6) Mantoo 74 
5 (7) smudge57 74 
8 (7) Grant 'Go the Bloods' Taylor 73 
8 (7) PFitzsimons 73 
10 (10) Fourstar 72 
10 (12) shellnaf 72 
12 (11) Rustyc30 71 
13 (12) brendo1978 70 
13 (12) joecast 70 
13 (12) K_Wolf 70 
16 (16) GravityGuru 69 
17 (16) Rob_C 67 
18 (20) Joshb55 65 
19 (19) NickDempsey 64 
20 (16) drsmurto 63 
21 (21) stueyw 56 
22 (22) Timmsy1978 49 



We'll completely ignore my position on the NRL comp ladder. :lol:


----------



## Cracka (10/7/09)

That time of the week again.



Don't like hearing people say they forgot to put there tips in <_< 



Don't want Drunk Chappo overtaking you now


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/7/09)

Cracka said:


> That time of the week again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





too late ... But still leading the AFL !


----------



## Cracka (4/8/09)

Not long now

Rank (LW) Tipster Points 
1 (1) granty245 198 
2 (2) Lucas Traynor 194 
3 (4) teamster 190 
4 (3) brendo1978 189 
5 (5) Crackas 188 
6 (5) fbradica 184 
7 (7) Odymate 181 
8 (8) Joshb55 180 
9 (9) Benny_W 173 
10 (12) skooey 172 
11 (11) liam_carey 171 
12 (10) adraine 170 
13 (14) bconnery 165 
14 (13) loftboy 160 
15 (15) MarkBastard 157 
16 (17) The Fatgodzilla 154 
17 (16) Damian4444 151 
18 (18) chappo1970 149 
19 (19) stueyw 138 
20 (20) clean brewer 122 
21 (22) drunk_chappo 121 
22 (21) Phillip - AHB 118 
23 (22) jez76 116 
24 (24) Tonyahb 100 
25 (25) DK the Great 77 
26 (26) King of the Kong 42


----------



## chappo1970 (4/8/09)

Cracka said:


> Not long now
> 
> Rank (LW) Tipster Points
> 1 (1) granty245 198
> ...



Man I suck!!!! Even FatzG is beating me now FFS and he couldn't pick his nose. Goes to show what happens when you forget your tips.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Man I suck!!!! Even FatzG is beating me now FFS and he couldn't pick his nose. Goes to show what happens when you forget your tips.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo




Weak as water excuse !


----------



## chappo1970 (4/8/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Weak as water excuse !



:icon_offtopic: 

Fine FatzBoySlim time throw down the pint glass. We are levelled pegged (well kinda) so a side bet is in order, is it not? I'll give ya the 5 point start you'll need it for sure! A dash to the finish line. He with highest points at season end wins! I bet ya 2 tallies of my BRTD verse 2 tallies of your BRTD. Winner takes all the kudos! Loser must send beer with a note "I am a big loser campared to <insert winners name here> who is the greatest footy tipper that ever lived".

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## chappo1970 (4/8/09)

Gone all chicken yella FatzG?

Cheers

Chappo

Edit: Tehehehehe that always gets him riled up


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Gone all chicken yella FatzG?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...




Some of us work for a living !

I'll be nice .. side bet, no head start .. we'll go head to head from here. No more BRTD but have a few bottles that have been getting positive reviews, so you are on !


----------



## chappo1970 (4/8/09)

Done! :icon_chickcheers: 

Just to set the mark as of this week I am 149 and FatzG is 154 winner takes all plus the note!

Love it

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Done! :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Just to set the mark as of this week I am 149 and FatzG is 154 winner takes all plus the note!
> 
> ...




Bugger the note - beer bottles will be labellel with the message !


----------



## chappo1970 (7/8/09)

Don't forget ya tips boys!

Especially FatzG... wouldn't want to win by default!  

Poor bugger should have taken the 5 point lead! LoL.


Cheers


Chappo


----------



## Tony (7/8/09)

Chappo......... even im catching you nad i havnt put tips in for over a month!


----------



## chappo1970 (7/8/09)

Tony said:


> Chappo......... even im catching you nad i havnt put tips in for over a month!




Yeah Tony! Last month was hectic and basically FUBAR my runnings for this year. Meh? There's always next year...

Hopefully Drunk_Chappo (loser <_< ) will remember to put his tips in tonight.

Cheers

Chap Chap

(BTW gunna brew that Pils once the ferment fridge is free)


----------



## clean brewer (7/8/09)

I forget my tips all the time, no wonder ive dropped from 6th at the start to 20th now... :unsure:  

Time to put them in for this weekend, maybe I can make up some points before the end....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Wortgames (7/8/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> St Kilda v Geelong - I'm on the mighty Saintas .. who's with me !


I'm with ya FatG - been a long time between drinks, but it'll be a pretty wet September if the boys get up!

CARN THE SAINTS... :beerbang:


----------



## chappo1970 (7/8/09)

WortGames said:


> I'm with ya FatG - been a long time between drinks, but it'll be a pretty wet September if the boys get up!
> 
> CARN THE SAINTS... :beerbang:



Only on the back of a Queenslander


----------



## Wortgames (7/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Only on the back of a Queenslander



You mean the roo boy? Dead wood, watch us kick with deadly accuracy this weekend without him h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (7/8/09)

WortGames said:


> You mean the roo boy? Dead wood, watch us kick with deadly accuracy this weekend without him h34r:




ROFL I thought you meant St George! This being the Rugby League thread and all  

Cheers and beers

Chappo


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/8/09)

Chappo said:


> ROFL I thought you meant St George! This being the Rugby League thread and all
> 
> Cheers and beers
> 
> Chappo




Chappo, you are a bloody goose ! This is a beer site with a tipping thread dominated by NRL but still a AFL precinct. Okay

signed - Fatgodzilla .. greatest tipper of all time .. etc etc

PS The side is called St George Illawarra .. where I come from wee still just call them the Steelers !




> You mean the roo boy? Dead wood, watch us kick with deadly accuracy this weekend without him


Was at the game v Swans last week WG - this week we can rest our stars, still load the team with A graders and flog those Hawks ! Easy as ..........


----------



## Wortgames (8/8/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Was at the game v Swans last week WG - this week we can rest our stars, still load the team with A graders and flog those Hawks ! Easy as ..........



Is Ross even going this week? I heard he was off to Fiji and they've set up a special SMS number for the fans to call the shots.

Still gonna win though h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (8/8/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> PS The side is called St George Illawarra .. where I come from wee still just call them the Steelers !




Your just kidding yourself FatzG everybody knows the DRAGONS only taged the Illawarra on the end to keep the pokies rolling over. Steelers? Hmmmm? Steelers oh right that 2nd rate team on par with the Newtown Jets! h34r: Tehehehe! Geez they did demolish the Panthers last night thou. Mind you any team that fields Wendel Sailor is doomed for failure! LOL!

1 from 2 so far bloody cowboys <_< 

Cheers, Beers and Footy

Chappo


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Your just kidding yourself FatzG everybody knows the DRAGONS only taged the Illawarra on the end to keep the pokies rolling over. Steelers? Hmmmm? Steelers oh right that 2nd rate team on par with the Newtown Jets! h34r: Tehehehe! Geez they did demolish the Panthers last night thou. Mind you any team that fields Wendel Sailor is doomed for failure! LOL!
> 
> 1 from 2 so far bloody cowboys <_<
> 
> ...




Dare you to come to a family gathering and say those things about the Steelers and expect to live !

100% right so far - sounds like an early lead in the challenge !


----------



## chappo1970 (9/8/09)

Ahhhhh???????????











Nah! I like the land of the living my friend but should an invite come my way to FatzG Manor I would proudly wear my Titans jernsey... Just for you!

BTW FatzG I couldn't pickmy nose this weekend if I tried bloody well knew those skirting the final 8 would riseto the occasion!

Chap Chap


----------



## chappo1970 (10/8/09)

:icon_offtopic: Chappo/FatzG side bet!

FatzG - 12pts B) 
Chappo - 10pts  

Only the Bronco's and the Shark's to go tonight. GO SHARKIES!!!!!


Cheers

Chappo


----------



## np1962 (10/8/09)

Could be my wildest dreams coming true.
A Saints supporter in the AFL and Dragons in the NRL.
What are the chances?

Will likely be watching the AFL final somewhere on the Gold Coast.

Nige


----------



## jamieh (10/8/09)

hey guys, id be pretty keen to get involved in AFL footy tipping for 2010, just need someone to get it organized and setup...anyone keen?


----------



## Josh (10/8/09)

jamieh said:


> hey guys, id be pretty keen to get involved in AFL footy tipping for 2010, just need someone to get it organized and setup...anyone keen?


It already exists. Oz tips AFL


----------



## chappo1970 (11/8/09)

:icon_offtopic: Chappo/FatzG side bet!

FatzG - 14pts B) 
Chappo - 12pts  

Went the Bronco's as well FatzG?

Only 2pts the separator. I reckon you'll choke next week for sure! :icon_cheers: 

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## chappo1970 (14/8/09)

Don't forget ya footy tips! 3 weeks to go! GO THE TITANS!!!

Oh and before I forget FatzG tha Dragons is going down this weekend I can feel it in me bones. 

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Oh and before I forget FatzG tha Dragons is going down this weekend I can feel it in me bones.
> 
> Chappo




Go to a doctor, sounds like cancer !


----------



## chappo1970 (14/8/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Go to a doctor, sounds like cancer !




Have a seat and a HB FatzG. I can hear your knees knocking together from fear all the way up here mate. :lol: 

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## chappo1970 (18/8/09)

Hey FatzG! Feel like eating a big old slab of humble pie? :icon_cheers: 



Chappo said:


> <SNIP>...Oh and before I forget FatzG tha Dragons is going down this weekend I can feel it in me bones...



Just to remind ya mate! buddy! pal!  

Oh update on Chappo/FatzG side bet!

FatzG 22pts
vs
Chappo 24pts h34r: 


Cheers and Beers

Chappo


----------



## Fatgodzilla (18/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Hey FatzG! Feel like eating a big old slab of humble pie? :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Even that Drunk Chappo bloke has has covered at the moment  

Got you where I want you !


----------



## chappo1970 (21/8/09)

Don't forget ya tips boys!

Eels to win this weekend!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## white.grant (21/8/09)

What's the go with the scores going invisible for the remaining rounds?


----------



## chappo1970 (28/8/09)

Grantw said:


> What's the go with the scores going invisible for the remaining rounds?




+1

Whats the go?

I have a serious side bet here going with FatzG but can't tally our scores when I can't see 'em. I need those scores otherwise I can't rub him about how shyte he is at tipping FFS! Plus I'll get at least another 6 months of pointless name calling and ribbing.

Oh and don't forget your tips BOYS!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## therook (28/8/09)

The Champs back this week boys so get on the STORM

Home and Hosed

Rook


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/8/09)

Chappo said:


> +1
> 
> Whats the go?
> 
> ...




I think you are well in front TC ! But yes, why the cone of secrecy? Schooey old mate, I think you ticked the wrong box !


----------



## white.grant (7/9/09)

....and the winner is????


----------



## chappo1970 (7/9/09)

CHAPPO!!!!

Now quickly send your beers to me so it's all over and done with as little fuss as possible. h34r:


----------



## brendo (8/9/09)

I am heading over to the uk tonight and won't be back until the end of the month - if the comp organizer can unhide the results I will get a bottle out to the winner this arvo - otherwise it will be a long wait. 

In the unlikely event that I managed to claw my way back up to the top you can hold off sending me anything as I won't be around to collect it all. 

Cheers

brendo


----------



## Tony (8/9/09)

Damn i dont think i have anything in bottles that isnt infected. I have all but stopped bottling.

May have to be a chilli beer as its the only one thats half decent but no guarantees.

Might have to buy a bottle of coopers stout and soak the label off


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/09)

Does anyone know WTF is going on????


----------



## schooey (13/9/09)

My humble apologies, folks... I didn't even realise that I had the hide feature on .... h34r: and I've been a little AWOL lately with work. This weekend has been my first at home for a while and I was at Bathurst for the state comp...


Results finished like this;

Rank (LW) Tipster Points 
1 (1) granty245 256 
2 (2) Crackas 252 
2 (4) teamster 252 
4 (2) Lucas Traynor 248 
5 (5) brendo1978 235 
6 (7) fbradica 234 
7 (9) liam_carey 233 
8 (8) Joshb55 232 
9 (6) Odymate 229 
10 (10) Benny_W 219 
11 (11) bconnery 217 
12 (12) chappo1970 209 
12 (12) MarkBastard 209 
14 (14) The Fatgodzilla 208 
15 (15) adraine 190 
16 (16) skooey 184 
17 (17) drunk_chappo 175 
18 (18) loftboy 160 
18 (18) stueyw 160 
20 (20) Damian4444 151 
21 (21) clean brewer 144 
22 (22) Phillip - AHB 118 
23 (23) jez76 116 
24 (24) Tonyahb 100 
25 (25) DK the Great 77 
26 (26) King of the Kong 42 

Congrats, Grant! Well tipped... PM us your address mate so we can send you your prize. I know it might be a little too little too late, but I fixed up the hide thing so you can all see who tipped what in the last few weeks...

Again, my apologies...


----------



## Screwtop (13/9/09)

Bugga equal 2nd, off the beer for a while so might be a good thing :lol:

Congrats to granty245 whoever he is, will post off a bottle when all is revealed.

Screwy


----------



## Josh (13/9/09)

Grant, PM me whether you'd prefer a commercial beer from Czech, Germany or Belgium or one of my own. Won't be home till the last week of Ocgtober.


----------



## white.grant (13/9/09)

Victory is mine! :icon_cheers: 

I might put the address details on a message on the oztips site, as not everyone's oztips name is immediately translatable as their AHB name. Will use my work address just to freak out the records staff.

Josh, would be very happy with one of your beers.

cheers

grant


----------



## white.grant (13/9/09)

It is done!

Will post reviews

cheers

grant


----------



## Damian44 (13/9/09)

So is it just one longneck we have to send your way?


----------



## white.grant (14/9/09)

Damian44 said:


> So is it just one longneck we have to send your way?



Yep


----------



## chappo1970 (14/9/09)

Well Done Grant!

The last few weeks of the season have been pretty hard to pick with all the upsets so I reckon you did extremely well to take this years tipping out. :icon_cheers: 

Me and Drunk_Chappo (loser <_< ) will be send ours soon. I'll be sending you a Roggenbier or maybe Rye APA not sure yet? See which one is nicer out of the fermenter. And god knows what Drunk_Chappo will be sending you, probably something butterscotchy or bandaidy, I take no responsibility for his at all, Ok! I'm only sending his with mine because he is illiterate, completely forgetful, a socal reject and generally a complete tosser.

Cheers


Chappo


----------



## white.grant (14/9/09)

Looking forward to them already.

cheers

grant


----------



## white.grant (15/9/09)

The first Bottle arrived today in one piece, that's speedy posting Damien44.

cheers

Grant


----------



## bconnery (15/9/09)

I'll have a look at what is in the cupboard and send one off soon...
Might depend on what I have in plastic, otherwise I'll bottle one off the keg...


----------



## white.grant (25/9/09)

Watching Paramatta triumph tonight reminded me that I've only received one bottle so far!

Send em quick boys or I will start posting imaginary reviews that may compromise your brewing skill, masculinity, shirt size, hair line, religion, educational achievement, car driven, and preferred yeast.

"Ma funger is on the button" ( to quote a certain '80's president)

cheers

tipping comp winner

grantw


----------



## Cracka (30/9/09)

Grantw said:


> Watching Paramatta triumph tonight reminded me that I've only received one bottle so far!
> 
> Send em quick boys or I will start posting imaginary reviews that may compromise your brewing skill, masculinity, shirt size, hair line, religion, educational achievement, car driven, and preferred yeast.
> 
> ...



It's been a little while since I visited AHB.

Congrats on the win Grant. Another few rounds & it might have been a different story  

Anyhow will send off something in the next few days. 

Keep us posted on the brews.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/9/09)

Grantw said:


> Send em quick boys or I will start posting imaginary reviews that may compromise your brewing skill (have none) masculinity (100% aussie man, hairy and all) shirt size (small circus tent size) hair line (50 and with more hair than most) religion (Catholic and proud of it), educational achievement (only 12 years to get a degree !) car driven,(for frig sake you drive a Peugeot) and preferred yeast (none of that lambic bullshit stuff)
> 
> "Ma funger is on the button" ( to quote a certain '80's president)
> grantw



Doubt you can say anything about me that hasn't been said here before  

Owe you 3 bottles from Lucas Traynor (my son) Liam Carey (his mate) and self. Reckon my credit is good for a few weeks more. Will drop some bottles around in a couple of weeks when next in town. Leave your garage doors unlocked so I can raid your beer fridge !

Now the rest of you bludgers, pull your fingers out and send the man the beer you committed yourself to !

Ian


----------



## white.grant (30/9/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Doubt you can say anything about me that hasn't been said here before
> 
> Owe you 3 bottles from Lucas Traynor (my son) Liam Carey (his mate) and self. Reckon my credit is good for a few weeks more. Will drop some bottles around in a couple of weeks when next in town. Leave your garage doors unlocked so I can raid your beer fridge !
> 
> ...



I've started kegging now, so if your quick you may get to taste my Munich Helles.


cheers

grant


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/9/09)

Grantw said:


> I've started kegging now, so if your quick you may get to taste my Munich Helles.
> 
> 
> cheers
> ...




ha .. if you come home from work and see this drunken lug asleep underneath the beer tap, you'll know I've gone to Helles and back (again and again !)


----------



## bconnery (1/10/09)

Posted mine off today. My Hazelnut Brown. 
Well wrapped and in plastic but it is bottle conditioned so let it sit for a time in the fridge after it has had the Australia Post treatment...


----------



## BitterBulldog (2/10/09)

GO STORM - DIE EELS!


----------



## nickel (2/10/09)

Get on the Hayne Train Go you EELS. :beerbang:


----------



## brendo (5/10/09)

well done Grant - I have only been back in the country for a few days - so apologies for the delay. I should get a bottle off to you in the next few days.

Cheers,

Brendo

PS... Go STORM...


----------



## white.grant (5/10/09)

Cheers Brendo,

In honour of the grand final, I cracked the only beer I have so far received

*Damien44's Pilsener*

Pours a pale straw colour with a bit of haze, fluffy white head persisting. Noble hop aroma, medium mouthfeel on a lowish carb, and definite bitterness balanced out by clean malt flavour. Overall impression is crisp and refreshing, finishing dry and satisfying bitter. A very nice beer. Thanks


cheers

Grant


----------



## white.grant (8/10/09)

bconnery said:


> Posted mine off today. My Hazelnut Brown.
> Well wrapped and in plastic but it is bottle conditioned so let it sit for a time in the fridge after it has had the Australia Post treatment...




Arrived today, safe and sound.

cheers

Grant


----------



## white.grant (28/10/09)

*Bconnery's Hazelnut Brown*

Pours a lovely brunette, topped with a firm head, aroma is of hazelnut and some laid back malt sweetness. Flavour follows the aroma, with the hazelnut fronting a complex malt base, some darker fruit notes and slight alcohol apparent - finishing dry with noticeable bitterness. Very nice. Quite enjoyed it BC, thanks for sending it.

I'm not very familiar with the hazelnut flavouring process, how do you do it? Is it some kind of flavour extract added to the wort or something in the mash?


So far, Damien44 and BConnery's are the only beers I have received. Now, promises received and heart attacks, notwithstanding, two beers is a bit disappointing. Man up gentleman!

cheers

grant


----------



## bconnery (28/10/09)

Grantw said:


> *Bconnery's Hazelnut Brown*
> 
> Pours a lovely brunette, topped with a firm head, aroma is of hazelnut and some laid back malt sweetness. Flavour follows the aroma, with the hazelnut fronting a complex malt base, some darker fruit notes and slight alcohol apparent - finishing dry with noticeable bitterness. Very nice. Quite enjoyed it BC, thanks for sending it.
> 
> ...


It is an extract which is added at kegging. If you were bottling you could use secondary to add it...


----------



## Josh (28/10/09)

Grantw said:


> *Bconnery's Hazelnut Brown*
> 
> Pours a lovely brunette, topped with a firm head, aroma is of hazelnut and some laid back malt sweetness. Flavour follows the aroma, with the hazelnut fronting a complex malt base, some darker fruit notes and slight alcohol apparent - finishing dry with noticeable bitterness. Very nice. Quite enjoyed it BC, thanks for sending it.
> 
> ...


Back in the country and will get your beer out asap Grant.

Maybe the APA which scored okay at AABC.


----------



## clean brewer (28/10/09)

Ill send mine to, whats the address?

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## white.grant (28/10/09)

Nice to hear from you fellas,


This is my work address

Attn Grant White
PO Box 57
Campbelltown NSW 2560

cheers

grant


----------



## clean brewer (28/10/09)

Ill get one in the post on Monday, I dont like people not paying up, this slipped my mind.... :unsure: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## white.grant (28/10/09)

No worries CB, seems to be the trend though, just dropped in on the AFL tipping thread and Cozmo has only got 4 bottles so far.

Cheers

grant


----------



## schooey (28/10/09)

Apologies, Grant, but I will honour my debt.... I just haven't had anything worthy to send you in a bottle. I brewed for the first time since May this last weekend, so as soon as I have a bottle of Topaz Aussie Imperial Pils ready, it'll be headed your way...


----------



## Screwtop (30/10/09)

Dr gave me the all clear for having a few beers and doing a bit more physical stuff from last Friday. Bottled beers over the weekend and packaged them up through the week.

Yours went off today, enjoy your winnings Grant.

Screwy


----------



## white.grant (30/10/09)

Screwtop said:


> Dr gave me the all clear for having a few beers and doing a bit more physical stuff from last Friday. Bottled beers over the weekend and packaged them up through the week.
> 
> Yours went off today, enjoy your winnings Grant.
> 
> Screwy




Cheers Screwy,

Good to hear your on the mend.


grant


----------



## white.grant (3/11/09)

Thanks Screwy,

A bottle of Choc treacle stout arrived this morning safe and sound. Nice lable BTW.

cheers

Grant


----------



## brendo (12/11/09)

Sorry Grant - mine is finally going in the post today - life has kinda gotten in the way recently.

You have a bottle of my Knappstein clone coming your way... not exactly Knappstein, but a beer I am pretty happy with nonetheless and a real summer smasher.

Enjoy!!

Brendo


----------



## Screwtop (16/11/09)

Grantw said:


> Thanks Screwy,
> 
> A bottle of Choc treacle stout arrived this morning safe and sound. Nice lable BTW.
> 
> ...




How's it going Grant, how many bottles have you received and have you enjoyed your spoils?

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## white.grant (16/11/09)

Screwtop said:


> How's it going Grant, how many bottles have you received and have you enjoyed your spoils?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy




I'm glad you asked,

Sampled your choc treacle stout on the weekend and found it to be very good. My notes are at home but from memory it had a nice dark body, tan head, aromas of dark malt, hints of choc and unrefined sugar. Flavours had a nice balance of malt and choc bitterness finising dryish over some late appearing yeast flavours. Quite a complex drop. Very tasty.

I think that brings the count to 4 received and 6 promised. At this rate I'll still be drinking them when the tipping starts next year.


cheers

grant


----------



## Josh (16/11/09)

Grant,

I really don't know what to send you... as you know I was away for 3 months and in that time no bottles have been kept in any good storage, I wouldn't be happy sending you anything at home right now.

My first brew since returning was for the NSW Xmas Case swap. The next brew I make will be a Hefeweizen if you're interested in that?

Sorry, but it just got too hot in the house to store any decent brews in the house while I was away. Also the reason I'm not surprised my three entries in the AABC scored worse than at the NSW Comp.


----------



## white.grant (18/11/09)

First casualty arrived today all the way from Victoria from Brendo. I thought it was a broken bottle, but it seems only the lid had come off :huh: , faint aroma of nelson sauvin in the carboard. Oh well....


And Josh, I'm rather fond of hefeweizen :icon_cheers: 


cheers

grant


----------



## brendo (18/11/09)

Grantw said:


> First casualty arrived today all the way from Victoria from Brendo. I thought it was a broken bottle, but it seems only the lid had come off :huh: , faint aroma of nelson sauvin in the carboard. Oh well....
> 
> 
> And Josh, I'm rather fond of hefeweizen :icon_cheers:
> ...



bugger mate - it was a knappstein clone. Must have got well hot as the ones at home are fine. 

Sorry mate!!

Brendo


----------



## white.grant (18/11/09)

brendo said:


> bugger mate - it was a knappstein clone. Must have got well hot as the ones at home are fine.
> 
> Sorry mate!!
> 
> Brendo




No worries Brendo.

cheers

grant


----------



## schooey (23/11/09)

Sent you a bottle of Brass Knuckle Imperial Porter today, Grant. I bottled it off tap, so hopefully it has enough carb when it gets to you, not that it needs that much. Enjoy and congrats... :beer:


----------



## white.grant (23/11/09)

schooey said:


> Sent you a bottle of Brass Knuckle Imperial Porter today, Grant. I bottled it off tap, so hopefully it has enough carb when it gets to you, not that it needs that much. Enjoy and congrats... :beer:



Cheers Schooey, I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## white.grant (25/11/09)

schooey said:


> Sent you a bottle of Brass Knuckle Imperial Porter today, Grant. I bottled it off tap, so hopefully it has enough carb when it gets to you, not that it needs that much. Enjoy and congrats... :beer:



Hey Schooey,

bottled arrived today. Will get it in the fridge asap.

cheers

grant


----------



## schooey (25/11/09)

.. Thanks for letting me now, Grant. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## schooey (15/12/09)

Have you had a crack at it yet, Grant? Just curious how it held up after the trip and what you thought of it?


----------



## white.grant (15/12/09)

My apologies Schooey,

I have and it was awesome. It must have knocked me around some as I thought I had posted the review already.

The notes say - Pours dark with a hazelnut coloured head, nutty, spicy, malt aromas, nice vinous notes, dark plums. Carb was low to medium low, languid mouthfeel, smooth and creamy. Flavours were dark and malty, with some complex sherry like notes giving over to roast bitterness on the finish. Awesome. 

No idea what the abv was, couldn't taste any alcohol - but it was just such a big beer. Really enjoyed it.

cheers

grant


----------



## schooey (16/12/09)

.. Excellent, mate, really glad you enjoyed it. Alc was supposed to be around 7.8%, but I think it was more like 6% because of the mishap I had on the day...


----------



## white.grant (11/1/10)

Hi Josh,

the postie just dropped off your, beer safe and sound.

cheers

grant


----------



## chappo1970 (11/1/10)

Oh crap! crap! crap! crap! crap!  Ok this week Grant even put it in the diary to remind me. Sorry mate but a bet is a bet!

Chap Chap


----------



## white.grant (11/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Oh crap! crap! crap! crap! crap!  Ok this week Grant even put it in the diary to remind me. Sorry mate but a bet is a bet!
> 
> Chap Chap



Looking forward to it. And you're by no means the last. Don't get me started on Fatz, whom I should be seeing some time this week come to think about it.

cheers

grant


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/1/10)

Grantw said:


> Looking forward to it. And you're by no means the last. Don't get me started on Fatz, whom I should be seeing some time this week come to think about it.
> 
> cheers
> 
> grant




All those beers I left in your fridge ... the Murrays Anniversary .................

What's happening Wednesday now it looks like Albion Park may be a fizzer? I'll do what I always do, bring two, drink six!


----------

